# Looking for electric smoker. Is Bradley a good choice?



## Fowlthing (Nov 7, 2021)

I am considering the Bradley p10.   Have a friend that just bought one and has only used a few times.  He thinks he didn't get as good a bark as he can.  Might have used the smoke too long?

I attempted to post on the Bradley Forum asking for help and got banned.  Never been banned from a forum... don't know what happened.?

Is the masterbuilt a better option?

Why do you like the electric better than a pellet smoker?


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Nov 7, 2021)

Both are a decent smoker.  But I never got really good ribs until I bought a Smokin-It #3.
I like electric over pellet smokers because of the set and forget checking for pellets.   Smokin-It uses chunks instead of pellets or chips.


----------



## rons (Nov 7, 2021)

I JUST got a little masterbuilt electric, loven it so far. (nothing fancy like the P10)  Ribs are going to be my next project. I 'think' it should do them well, the tri-tip I just did brisket style had some really nice dark 'bark' on the ends, so hoping ribs'll get that dark awesome kinda over done outside.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 7, 2021)

Bradley makes a Great Smoker, but you are locked in to using their Expensive Pucks. I personally like options and other brands offer that. I have had my MES 10 years next month. No regrets but to do things all over...I probably would go with the Smokin-It...JJ


----------



## Fowlthing (Nov 7, 2021)

I see they have some metal rings that can be filled with chips and be used in the Bradley.   Don't know if it works as advertised.   The smokin it sure looks good.
Thanks for all the help.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 12, 2021)

If you have the budget, get a Smokin-it.  Stainless steel in/out. Analog controller version has full 3 year warranty; digital versions are 3 years on the smoker and 1 year on the controller.  Other all stainless options are CookShack and SmokinTex.  Check the warranties. Lots of folks here have Masterbuilt so you would be in good company if you go that route.


----------



## Inscrutable (Dec 21, 2021)

I had a Bradley and Pit Boss, but now have (and love) a Smokin-It. 
‘Nuff said (if you have the $)


----------



## Ringer (Dec 21, 2021)

If you want to go the DIY route you can use a masterbuilt mes40 that is inoperable and an auber pid controller to make a fine smoker. The mes40 can usually be found on cl or fb marketplace really cheap or free if broken. A simple rewire bypasses the original controls and you just plug that into your auber controller and you are good to go. If you want to add more/cold smoke you can do a mailbox or ammo can mod. I absolutely love mine and it's a bulletproof Ferrari of a smoker now.


----------



## Fowlthing (Dec 21, 2021)

I bought a smokin it #3. Really like it.  Turkeys have got real praise. Ribs as well.  
Very happy


----------



## tallbm (Dec 21, 2021)

Fowlthing said:


> I bought a smokin it #3. Really like it.  Turkeys have got real praise. Ribs as well.
> Very happy


Hi there and welcome!

FYI, if you want more bark don't wrap anything.  Let it go until it's done and you will get bark I promise :)


----------

